

Ask HN: What's the best way to charge/discharge a laptop battery? - DavidWanjiru

Different people tell you different things, I want to hear your opinions. What&#x27;s the best pattern for charging&#x2F;use&#x2F;charging cycles for a laptop battery to ensure maximum life as well as maximum usage between charges? Charge till full, use till empty, charge till full again? Charge till full, use till &quot;x&quot; % remaining, charge till full again? Charge till &quot;y&quot; % full, use till empty or &quot;x&quot;% empty, repeat? Suggestions, all of them given with rather convincing authority, are all over the place.
======
mchannon
Depends on the chemistry.

Assuming you're describing recent lithium batteries, it's good to discharge as
shallow as possible, and charge as full as possible (according to Peukert
curve) to preserve lifespan. Most modern laptops apply the proper charge
impedance as part of their charging circuits.

Older laptops that used Ni-Cd would benefit from a full ('til it's dead)
discharge before a recharge.

